# wellbutrin



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

doc seems like a total unsympathetic asshole about derealization...He prescribed me 150mg of welbutrin...any luck with this drug anyone? should i take it?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

d61591 said:


> doc seems like a total unsympathetic asshole about derealization...He prescribed me 150mg of welbutrin...any luck with this drug anyone? should i take it?


I've been on 150 mgs of Wellbutrin for a year and a half already. I can't say how it affects my DP/DR because I had started taking it like 10 months before this shit hit me. What I can say though, is that you will feel a dramatic difference in your mood (positive), and will most likely experience lots of energy, as Wellbutrin is one of the more stimulating antidepressants. Good luck dude.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I took first 150mg Wellbutrin for 2 months, and in the last week I took 300mg. I'm not sure I feel any different (didn't feel at all this "lots of energy" feeling...). Anyway, I think I'm going to stop with this med cause it gives me severe constipation and stomach ache.

You can try it. Everyone is different.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

d61591 said:


> doc seems like a total unsympathetic asshole about derealization...He prescribed me 150mg of welbutrin...any luck with this drug anyone? should i take it?


It is *very* helpful for my visual symptoms. Only need to take 75mg Wellbutrin CR once a day in the morning.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> It is *very* helpful for my visual symptoms. Only need to take 75mg Wellbutrin CR once a day in the morning.


Meds do effect everyone differently. Historically, WB has not been tolerated well for people with Anxiety (GAD, Panic, SAD etc..) very well because it is so activating. YMMV. I tried it in a combo with Pristiq and it set me off like a rocket.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> Meds do effect everyone differently. Historically, WB has not been tolerated well for people with Anxiety (GAD, Panic, SAD etc..) very well because it is so activating. YMMV. I tried it in a combo with Pristiq and it set me off like a rocket.


I understand - if I take more than 75mg / day, agitation begins to grow and (weirdly) I get pain is my eyes.

This really brings up the issue of how much of any medication you take. Many doctors just prescribe what the drug company says in the literature. *It is rare to hear of a doctor explaining the concept of titration* - start low and work your way up if its not effective enough. For that matter, many pills are difficult to break in pieces. And the XL time release you must not (always read the prescribing information).


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I understand - if I take more than 75mg / day, agitation begins to grow and (weirdly) I get pain is my eyes.
> 
> This really brings up the issue of how much of any medication you take. Many doctors just prescribe what the drug company says in the literature. *It is rare to hear of a doctor explaining the concept of titration* - start low and work your way up if its not effective enough. For that matter, many pills are difficult to break in pieces. And the XL time release you must not (always read the prescribing information).


You make an excellent point Visual Dude. Take Depakote for example. If you look at the PI sheet that Abbott puts out - they want you jacked up ASAP, actually within 14 days. The starting dose is 750 a day split into two doses. Then, get this, the maximum recommended dosage is 60mg/kg/day. What does that mean? It means if you weigh 150 pounds your doctor could keep upping your dosage to 4,000mg a day if you're still flipping out! After just two weeks!

That, friends, is crazy on bread. It's like the Pristiq I am taking, it plainly says "no real benefit" from moving off the 50mg x1, it actually makes the SE's worse. But, what did my pdoc say, let's up it to 100 and then 150 and see what happens?! Hell man, it says plainly it DOES NOT HELP. Doc's are all about ramping you up ASAP getting you to the sweet spot that they imagine you need. I know it's all a crap shoot but geez.


----------

